# Can you fish on the dog beaches?



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

We want to take the dog to the beach today. Can you fish on the dog beaches?

headed for Pensacola dog beach west if it matters. Might try for a pompano.

Thanks,


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't see why not, just be respectful of other beach goers.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have. Did not have any problems


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Fishing for dogs is frowned upon....


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

AdrenB said:


> Fishing for dogs is frowned upon....


Fishing with dogs however... Good shark bait I hear


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Diggety said:


> Fishing with dogs however... Good shark bait I hear


Tigers will eat anything...


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

The yappy ones the hardest to catch.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

watch out for those hookworms if you go barefoot : )


----------

